# I wish I could fire people.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've said it before and I'm saying it again. How the heck does someone that has been doing this for probably 4 years now, produce this quality of work on everything they touch? It wasn't even a difficult spot to crimp. There were 3 that I found this way. They also decided to insulate the pex before it was tested.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

In case it is hard to see, the lower ring was only half crimped. The thing that irks me is the fact that they tried to hide it ... and/or they are too dumb to notice half the ring is sticking out of the crimper jaws.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

hey, the guy was probably in a hurry because their cigarette break was gonna start in a few minutes.....

you cant fault the guy for that...:no::blink:.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Our company went to upnor because of crap work like this.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

True, but they could have smoked their cigs sooner if they didn't waste time by insulating before we tested the pex.

99% of the mistakes I have posted pics of me fixing, are because of the same 2 people and I don't see them getting fired no matter how many times they mess up. At least they are consistent. Always at least one missed joint on pvc and always one missed crimp on a rough. Usually the same on topout.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Texan said:


> Our company went to upnor because of crap work like this.


Trying to get the boss to change is like me trying to come up with something witty at this moment ... ain't gonna happen. 

I wish we would switch, either materials or people.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've only fired one person before. Shortly after old man passed away I realized how much his office manager sucked. 

Invoices would sit in her tray for days on end without being processed. Customers would call wondering why their checks hadn't been cashed two weeks after being written. 

It's tough, I felt bad but things have improved drastically.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I would have liked to fire my old boss:laughing:


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

What really sucks is working in a system with a 3:1 Journeyman to apprentice ratio, where these ones are kept on when work gets slow because they get up to 90% of their wages subsidized by the Government. Its filled the system with apprentices that are glorified labourers who wouldn't know their butt from a hole in the ground. I've had a few I wanted to fire.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Could always be the bosses son


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I would have liked to fire my old boss:laughing:


Me too. Isn't that basically what you did when you left to be your own boss?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll let you in on a secret my Boss told me about five years ago, you can't fire everyone for being stupid because you wouldn't have anyone left to do the work (everyone has stupid days, some have stupid weeks and others are just stupid) . If these guys are Apprentices then you need to crack the whip on them and make them do better before they become Journeymen.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

hit them with your folding ruler chonkie!


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

at least they are apprentices. I come across and fix mess up like that all the time from other plumbers who own their own business. If you don't teach them right from the beginning they pick up on bad habits and that's all they know. Scary thing is they think they are doing it right. Good luck


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

My apprentice just glued in a 4 x 2 bushing in a hub backwards yesterday. Wish i could fire that stepson of mine


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> hit them with your folding ruler chonkie!


Waiting to get one from rj as a birthday gift. All I have now is my folding tape measure, too dang floppy for discipline.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

czplumbing said:


> at least they are apprentices. I come across and fix mess up like that all the time from other plumbers who own their own business. If you don't teach them right from the beginning they pick up on bad habits and that's all they know. Scary thing is they think they are doing it right. Good luck


Sad thing is that they aren't really apprentices, they've been with us long enough, but my boss doesn't seem to care if they cost us money. He doesn't push them to do better or to get licensed. We don't have weekly training or anything like what some of yall do for your apprentices. Ever since I had them on a trim out with me, I've been trying to be more of a leader to them and explain why I want what I want.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

chonkie said:


> We don't have weekly training or anything like what some of yall do for your apprentices. Ever since I had them on a trim out with me, I've been trying to be more of a leader to them and explain why I want what I want.


Wish I'd worked for a company interested in actually training. I'm about to do my final block but feel like my apprenticeship was a joke. I worked hard and asked questions but usually got grumped at or ignored. I had to provide for my family so I'd stick it out until I was spending months insulating black iron pipe while others who were the bosses friends or subsidized by the Government got trained.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I wish I could fire my helper right now. Some days he is ok and does his work, others he makes more work. The worst part is he thinks he runs the show. His biggest problem is he doesn't listen. If he just listened and did what was asked he would be a great helper.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I wish I could fire my helper right now. Some days he is ok and does his work, others he makes more work. The worst part is he thinks he runs the show. His biggest problem is he doesn't listen. If he just listened and did what was asked he would be a great helper.


Sounds like the same one that was here and left after 11 pages after being a blow hard know it all..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha probably. He was going to change a jet pump the other night, at first he had a deep well pump that he was going to plug the bottom "drain" port as he called it. I said they have a deep well pump? He says oh I don't know. So I ask him to get a picture of the current set up. He does, it's a shallow well jet pump. I told him that he says that's why I'm blocking off the drain. And I don't need your opinion. I said oh ok good luck. He called me at 10:00 that night in panic mode because he couldn't get it to pump, (duh) lol and his aunt was getting mad. I just said well you took home the wrong pump I tried to tell ya. He says what now? I said I'm going to bed and don't need your opinion.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> Haha probably. He was going to change a jet pump the other night, at first he had a deep well pump that he was going to plug the bottom "drain" port as he called it. I said they have a deep well pump? He says oh I don't know. So I ask him to get a picture of the current set up. He does, it's a shallow well jet pump. I told him that he says that's why I'm blocking off the drain. And I don't need your opinion. I said oh ok good luck. He called me at 10:00 that night in panic mode because he couldn't get it to pump, (duh) lol and his aunt was getting mad. I just said well you took home the wrong pump I tried to tell ya. He says what now? I said I'm going to bed and don't need your opinion.


Perfect reply and you get to sleep well!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Perfect reply and you get to sleep well!


I didnt loose an wink of sleep. The next day I was there before him so I put a shallow well pump on his chair. He didn't say much...for once.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Trying to get the boss to change is like me trying to come up with something witty at this moment ... ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I wish we would switch, either materials or people.




Probably you are dealing with a relative of the boss or some son-in-law or other second or third cousin parasite that needs a job because they cant function anywhere else in the real working world........ 

seen that go down many times in many different companies....
usually the company goes under before the boss finally has had
enough and gets rid of the dumb ass losers.. .

most times.usually they get promoted!!!:laughing::laughing:

for what ever reason they feel
that they must help their own blood and are 
blind to the train wreck that
is happenning right under their nose...

no one has the balls to speak up and risk getting fired.......

its like there is some past life
debt being paid off ................r


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

One of the great things about being a OMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only one to fire is yourself. If things are F***ed up you know who to blame


----------

